# Burton Asian Fit is the same as Wide Fit



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I asked Burton about special ordering Asian Fit boots to the US, and this was the response:



> Apologies for the delay in our response. We're quite busy this time of year and doing our best to keep up with unusually high email volume. We respond to every email in the order it was received and we thank you for your patience while we get caught up.
> 
> If you are looking for Asian Fit boots please check out the Ruler Wide and Photon Wide! They have the same measurements as our Asian Fits, they just have a different name due to region. I hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> ...


I heard the asian fit had wider toeboxes with narrower ankle areas, but it doesn't make too much sense from a production standpoint to produce the different lasts. Has anyone gotten both the asian + wide fit and compared them?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not sure about a-fit having narrower heels but they dont have a wider toe box.

The toe box has different material at the widest part.

It's like burton cut out 2 holes in the liner around the widest part of the foot and sewed a patch of stretchy material in.

I have slightly wider than normal feet but not super wide. I've worn current year ions the past 5 seasons without any issue. I only wore a-fit ions this year because I got them on sale. 

I posted pics in the wide boot thread last spring, I'll try to find the pics.

For me personally, there is no difference in fit between regular or a-fit ions.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Motogp990 said:


> I'm not sure about a-fit having narrower heels but they dont have a wider toe box.
> 
> The toe box has different material at the widest part.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'll probably end up just ordering Photon Wides since I want to get the boots fitted as well, but I was curious to see if it might be worth trying to get A-fits considering I am Asian :laugh2:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> I'm not sure about a-fit having narrower heels but they dont have a wider toe box.
> 
> The toe box has different material at the widest part.
> 
> ...


But you're not Asian are you?
I thought you were a black guy?:surprise:


TT


----------

